# All Ark. PD patrol officers resign after demands about police funding go unheard



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

What make this so great the mayor accepts the officer's resignations thinking he is calling his bluff, but when they all get up to leave the lady to his right shows sheer panic and can only muster the words "I'll take their names" and something about city equipment. If it was me I would have unclipped my belt and vest then left in a pile in the room. 







HASKELL, Ark. — Every patrol officer with the Haskell Police Department walked out of a city council meeting and resigned amid a grant funding dispute – just nine days into the new mayor’s tenure.

According to THV 11 News, the issue stemmed from decisions made regarding $100,000 in funding awarded to the Haskell Police Department last month. Officers wanted the money to be used for better pay, new lifesaving equipment, new vehicles and allow for new positions to become available, providing more backup.

"I wish the citizens would speak out and let the city council know that, you know, their officers need help. They need units. They need safety equipment, you know, every other city makes it happen. Let's make it happen in Haskell," Lt. Jimmy Foreman said before the meeting started.

Mayor Clyde Crookham stated that he didn’t know of any issues prior to the meeting, but said that some of the officer requests aren't possible with grant money due to grant restrictions. Furthermore, he said local tax revenue isn’t enough to adhere to their specifications, according to the report. Crookham also stated that nearby cities raising their officers’ salaries left their small-town police department struggling to compete. 

"Nine days as mayor now, so I really don't know what all has been going on with the former administration,” Crookham said during the meeting. “We're kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place because we don't have the money and the people are not spending the money – don't have enough revenue."

When Foreman confirmed with the mayor that there would be no changes that night, he led the walkout. As they left, he and several other officers said, "Y'all can find somebody else to patrol the city."

Haskell Police Chief Brad Hicks later confirmed that every patrol officer had resigned. Officials told THV 11 News that Saline County and Arkansas State Police are prepared to cover calls as needed until the vacant positions are filled.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey, if there’s one good thing that’s come out of the anti-police shitshow of the last couple years, it’s that there’s jobs everywhere. If you’re certified and willing to do the job and your city doesn’t want to give you what you need to do your job, roll on to whatever other agency you choose, cause they’ve got openings.

I’m sure these guys who’ll be employed in no time. Shit, I know an officer who got fired for violating his department’s (asinine) no-chase policy by going after a murder suspect over 100 MPH. He was working for the town next door literally a week later. Even got a raise out of it.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Now in order to replace the entire department, they’re going to have to lower their standards, hire less qualified people which will obviously snowball into shitty policing. We are already seeing that firsthand around here. It’s unfortunate. 

Im glad they held their ground and hope they all had plans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

